# The "Gazza Ladra"



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys in this post http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46280-a-natural-from-spain/ I talked about a natural slingshot that I use in this moment. I love to shoot that frame but for the reason that I use the slingshot everywhere, mountains....beaches....in my backpack and I wouldn't like to ruin that beautiful natural I made more or less the same frame but in HDPE.

There is a very small video with the first test out of the box  just a few shoots to a quarter of a dollar.

Thanks a lot and take care!

Volp


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Outstanding Fratello !


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

lunasling said:


> Outstanding Fratello !


Thanks my Friend! I really like this one 

Take care!!

Volp


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That looks like a wonderful shooter!
I really like it!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

That poor quarter.  Very nice! Now you can shoot without fear of water-or much of anything. Great job with the finish, too.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Cool buddy!

I like that catty, wonderful simple but effectiv. h34r:



Rip


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Very nice shooter and shooting!!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice slingshot  Awesome shooting  Your accuracy is amazing  Way to go!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Awesome shooting as always.

That frame is simple, classy and sexy, all at the same time.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

d3moncow said:


> That poor quarter.  Very nice! Now you can shoot without fear of water-or much of anything. Great job with the finish, too.


yes....that poor quarter!! :naughty: In the end of his days I will wear it around my neck ! 

Thanks for your comment and time d3moncow!!



Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Cool buddy!
> 
> I like that catty, wonderful simple but effectiv. h34r:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Rip!!!!

:wave:



Vly62 said:


> Very nice shooter and shooting!!!


 :thumbsup: thanks a lot Vly62


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

M.J said:


> That looks like a wonderful shooter!
> I really like it!


I really like it too 

It is very comfortable I could say "natural" in the hand.

Thanks a lot MJ for taking the time to leave a comment! 

Take care!!



Can-Opener said:


> Nice slingshot  Awesome shooting  Your accuracy is amazing  Way to go!


Hi Can-Opener!!  I am really happy that you liked it!

Thanks a lot!!!!!! :thumbsup:



brucered said:


> Awesome shooting as always.
> 
> That frame is simple, classy and sexy, all at the same time.


Simple, classy and sexy........the best combination!  :banana:

Thanks my Friend!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

So good. Find a way to the ECST!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Avrei bisogno di qualche lezione di tiro! Quando torni in Italia?
Bella fionda! Il nome si addice! Il bersaglio scompare sotto le grinfie della gazza!!! Ciao!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> So good. Find a way to the ECST!!


there are too many things to do and so little time 



slingshotnew said:


> Avrei bisogno di qualche lezione di tiro! Quando torni in Italia?
> Bella fionda! Il nome si addice! Il bersaglio scompare sotto le grinfie della gazza!!! Ciao!!!


volevo tornarci quest'anno ma non credo che ci riuscito' 

hai propio ragione!!!  attenzione bersaglio.....che se luccichi troppo la gazza arriva! :rofl:

grazie!!!!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Modern art photos. You have perfect form, hypnotic to watch. I see Charlie Chaplin, Nicolo Paganini and a zen master in your portrait. Encores! *


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Some things do not need much bling bling to be beautiful . This is the best example.
Nice slingshot...and great shooting


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*Mercy!* Cool and zesty. A slingshot with a zoot suit attitude, and as canny and pretty as a magpie.

Just need some smokin hot 'wingtips' and a color-coordinated fedora to go with it.

Wonderful contemporary interpretation of *Alfshooter's* traditional style. He'll LOVE it*!*

Hmmm. I have a pair of hammered copper earrings that looks a lot like that quarter. I think you
just gave me a fresh idea for hammered jewelry.

Awesome job, Sharp-shooter Volp.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

piacerebbe anche a Rossini :bowdown:


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Wooow, You are excelent at many levels!!!

:king: :king: :king:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Please, can you make a video where you miss a target?   
Socio, this is another demostration of top quality shooting, but now I want to give you my compliments, not for the shots, but for the slingshot: an HDPE masterpiece, very elegance and manegeable. Very accurate too, but maybe this is not a slingshot skill...
Grande socio!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Modern art photos. You have perfect form, hypnotic to watch. I see Charlie Chaplin, Nicolo Paganini and a zen master in your portrait. Encores! *


"..........zen Master!" :imslow:

Thanks a lot Mr. Monkeynipples i really appreciated and enjoyed your comment!!! 

Thanks again



derandy said:


> Some things do not need much bling bling to be beautiful . This is the best example.
> Nice slingshot...and great shooting


I like a lot what you said! 

Thanks and take care



Bob Fionda said:


> piacerebbe anche a Rossini :bowdown:


"una sinfonia" 

Grazie fratello


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Poiema said:


> *Mercy!* Cool and zesty. A slingshot with a zoot suit attitude, and as canny and pretty as a magpie.
> 
> Just need some smokin hot 'wingtips' and a color-coordinated fedora to go with it.
> 
> ...


Hammered jewelry, it could be a new business!!

Where did you find the right Emoji for the Gazza? it's awesome!!!! :bowdown:



Peter Recuas said:


> Wooow, You are excelent at many levels!!!
> 
> :king: :king: :king:


Thanks Peter :wave: :thumbsup:



Tag said:


> Thanks for sharing


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



Genoa Slingshot said:


> Please, can you make a video where you miss a target?
> Socio, this is another demostration of top quality shooting, but now I want to give you my compliments, not for the shots, but for the slingshot: an HDPE masterpiece, very elegance and manegeable. Very accurate too, but maybe this is not a slingshot skill...
> Grande socio!


hey amico mio!!!

Sono felice che ti sia piaciuta, ti avevo detto che mi stavo facendo qualcosina di nuovo 

Ciao e a presto


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is one fine, elegant slingshot. I love it. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> That is one fine, elegant slingshot. I love it. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Thanks a lot Dayhiker!! I love it too 

take care

Volp


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub: :target: Thank you very much Master as always you demonstrate excellent abilities, for me is a great honor and I'm proud to have your friendship

:king: .... Alf


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> :wub: :wub: :target: Thank you very much Master as always you demonstrate excellent abilities, for me is a great honor and I'm proud to have your friendship
> 
> :king: .... Alf


Thanks a lot Alf, this slingshot is so fun to use, well is a copy of your natural :rofl:

My hand is in relax, my movement are more natural and my consistency improved! I love it!

About our friendship I think and feel the same thing as you! :thumbsup:

Cuidate y un abrazote Tio Alf

Volp


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok...ok...the "Gazza Ladra" is undoubtedly beautiful, but how can i define your aims?

Grande Socio! Bravissimo


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

DEDO said:


> Ok...ok...the "Gazza Ladra" is undoubtedly beautiful, but how can i define your aims?
> 
> Grande Socio! Bravissimo


 :wave: :wave: Ciao DEDO!!! thanks a lot!!! 

La gazza e' pronta a rubare il bersaglio!

Ciao socio!!


----------

